# un/une X des plus + accord de l'adjectif



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour forum !

Cette question posée dans le forum grammaire me parait pouvoir être discutée ici :


zazap said:


> Ça y est, j'ai un gros doute...
> Vous y trouverez une gamme de restaurants traditionnels et avant-gardistes des plus variée ou des plus variés?
> Merci bien de m'aider



Mon avis est que l'on peut dire :

- une gamme de restaurants [...] des plus variée (pour gamme des plus variée de restaurants)
ou bien
- une gamme de restaurants [...] des plus varié*s *(pour des restaurants parmi les plus variés)

Votre avis ?


----------



## Anne345

> *Des plus, des moins, des mieux*
> 
> Généralement, l'adjectif ou le participe passé qui suit des plus, des moins et des mieux se met au pluriel et s'accorde en genre avec le nom qu’il qualifie. Le pluriel s’explique par le fait que ces expressions signifient : « parmi les plus », « parmi les moins » et « parmi les mieux ».
> 
> Exemples :
> - Ce dossier est des plus complets.
> - Le projet était des mieux préparés.
> - Sa dernière sculpture est des moins réussies.
> 
> Certains grammairiens considèrent toutefois que "lorsque le nom auquel l'adjectif se rapporte est au singulier et qu'il n'y a pas d'idée de comparaison, l'adjectif ou le participe qui suit des plus, des moins et des mieux peut s'accorder en genre et en nombre avec le nom qu'il qualifie. "
> 
> (BDL)



Une gamme parmi les plus variées (des gammes) :  pas grand sens
Une gamme très variée : si pas de comparaison
Une gamme de restaurants parmi les plus variés

Vous avez donc raison, mais je préfère la 3ème solution.


----------



## Ploupinet

D'accord avec toi Punkette ! 

Cependant je préfère accorder ("...des plus variés" dans ton exemple), peut-être à cause de la proximité du nom qualifié ?


----------



## Germaine

Bonjour,

Je saisis bien la règle et j'ai une question, si j'écris : 

Joyeux Noël et une année 2009 des plus heureuses...

Selon moi, heureuse devrait s'accorder avec le nom qui le précède, soit année (car on précise ici le 2009), et non avec un "s". Si je me fie à la règle et que je tente de remplacer "des plus" par "parmi les", la phrase a l'air drôle :

Joyeux Noël et une année 2009 parmi les plus heureuses...

Alors que si j'écris :

Joyeux Noël et une année 2009 très (ou extrêmement) heureuse...

Ça fonctionne bien...

J'ai un traducteur qui nous a fait une carte de Noël avec cette phrase, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec le "s" à heureuses, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Joyeux Noël et une année 2009 des plus heureuses...


Isabelle qui se questionne...


----------



## muycuriosa

Bonjour Germaine,

le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle, bien sûr, donc mon avis est 'à prendre avec précaution'. Mais j'aurais fait la même chose que l'auteur de cette carte de Noël, parce que, grammaticalement, je comprends la phrase de la manière suivante:

Joyeux Noël et une année 2009 (qui devrait être une des années les) plus heureuses ...

Amicalement.


----------



## Astilbe

Dans la phrase: ...qui donne un résultat des plus surprenants. 
J'oserais penser qu'il doit y avoir un S à surprenants. Etes-vous d'accord avec moi?


----------



## arundhati

Oui, c'est un adjectif ici. Sous entendu "un résultat parmi les plus surprenants".


----------



## CapnPrep

L'accord au singulier est possible aussi. On en a discuté [au début de ce fil].


----------



## Astilbe

Bon, alors on dira que c'est une question de goût


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, il n'est pas question de laisser tomber le *s*, bien que je sache qu'on peut le faire. Voici un exemple où on a employé le singulier, et je comprends pourquoi on l'a dit:   _un homme des plus immoral...  _Mais même ici, je dirais:
_un homme des plus immoraux..._

Il y a déjà tellement de complexités que pour une fois, je préfère choisir la solution la plus facile.


----------



## Astilbe

Tu as raison, geostan,  remplacer par un adjectif dont la prononciation change au pluriel est toujours une bonne méthode pour aider à choisir singulier ou pluriel. Je fais comme toi, je garde le s.


----------



## crypte

Bonjour,

Dans le même ordre d'idée, j'ai une question orthographique qui me pose problème:


dans l'extrait de phrase suivant, convient-il d'appliquer le pluriel ou le singulier à l'adjectif "imprévu":

"...nous avons été pris de court par un événement des plus imprévu..."

Merci par avance


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, je laisserai(s) au singulier, en faisant jouer l'analogie. Par exemple : "j'ai reçu un accueil des plus royal" (pas "royaux", pour moi). Le raisonnement étant que c'est UN accueil, comme UN évènement.


----------



## Anne345

L'adjectif, ou le participe, qui suit la locution "des plus" prise dans le sens de "très", "parmi les plus", "les mieux" se met toujours au pluriel. Il prend la marque de genre du nom auquel il se rapporte. 
_"...nous avons été pris de court par un événement des plus imprévus..." _
Il reste au singulier s'il est en lien avec un pronom neutre :_ Il m'est des plus difficile de chanter; c"est des plus évident _ou avec une proposition : _Jouer du violon est des plus difficile_. 
Il reste évidemment au singulier si ce n'est pas un adjectif mais un adverbe :  _J'y vois des plus clair_.


----------



## crypte

Rebonjour,


Merci à tous deux.

J'avoue être plutôt convaincue par l'exemple d'Aoyama.

D'un autre côté,si comme vous le dîtes Anne, l'adjectif s'accorde en nombre et en genre avec le nom auquel il se rapporte et qui est ici "événement", imprévu devrait bien rester au singulier non ?...


----------



## Aoyama

Anne semble dire : "l'adjectif, ou le participe,(...) se met toujours au pluriel. Il prend la marque de genre du nom auquel il se rapporte". Donc le nombre serait pluriel et le genre masculin. Il n'est pas dit que "l'adjectif s'accorde en nombre et en genre avec le nom auquel il se rapporte" (ce qui serait plus logique). Mais mon exemple analogique reste pertinent, j'ose penser.


----------



## Anne345

Je n'ai pas dit que l'adjectif s'accordait en nombre, mais exactement le contraire. 
Selon Grevisse (§ 993, g de la 14 ème édition) : 


> Des plus, originairement superlatif relatif (_Une vie des plus nobles _= ... parmi les plus nobles vies), sert simplement à exprimer un haut degré. (...) L'adjectif qui suit est souvent traité, non comme faisant partie d'un syntagme prépositionnel pluriel, mais comme un adjectif attribut s'accordant avec son sujet ou comme une épithète s'accordant avec le nom qui précède des plus. (...) Mais le pluriel reste cependant très fréquent.


Vous pouvez donc choisir votre camp...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je dois dire que je ne dirais jamais _des plus royal_ - mais toujours _des plus royaux / royales_.
"Des plus" = "parmi les plus", "parmi les très" - et donc toujours le pluriel, avec le genre de ce qui est concerné.
Ao, ton singulier ne déteindrait-il pas de p. ex. _un accueil du plus haut standing_ ?


----------



## crypte

Oui, toutes mes excuses Anne pour ma réponse par trop hâtive en effet.

Ceci dit si j'ai bien compris, le pluriel serait donc le plus usité mais conserver l'adjectif au singulier soit" imprévu" serait aussi acceptable et ne constituerait donc pas une faute de français ?


----------



## Anne345

La règle, c'est le pluriel mais


> Certains grammairiens considèrent toutefois que lorsque le nom auquel l'adjectif se rapporte est au singulier et qu'il n'y a pas d'idée de comparaison, l'adjectif ou le participe qui suit des plus, des moins et des mieux peut s'accorder en genre et en nombre avec le nom qu'il qualifie.


Banque de dépannage linguistique - Adjectif introduit par des plus, des moins, des mieux


----------



## crypte

Merci bien pour cette réponse exhaustive. En fonction de cela, j'ai vais donc m'en tenir à ma première version et maintenir "imprévu" au singulier. Bien à vous


----------



## Aoyama

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je dois dire que je ne dirais jamais _des plus royal_ - mais toujours _des plus royaux / royales_.
> "Des plus" = "parmi les plus", "parmi les très" - et donc toujours le pluriel, avec le genre de ce qui est concerné.
> Ao, ton singulier ne déteindrait-il pas de p. ex. _un accueil du plus haut standing_ ?


Peut-être ... Je répète que je le fais ici "au feeling" : "un repas des plus frugal" (et non "frugaux"), le pluriel en "aux", qui s'entend, permet de mieux cerner la chose ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Certains grammairiens considèrent toutefois que lorsque le nom auquel l'adjectif se rapporte est au singulier et qu'il n'y a pas d'idée de comparaison, l'adjectif ou le participe qui suit _des plus_, _des moins_ et _des mieux_ peut s'accorder en genre et en nombre avec le nom qu'il qualifie.


J'avoue que je serais curieux d'en trouver des exemples littéraires... Quelqu'un en aurait-il ?


----------



## Anne345

Quelques exemple cités de Grevisse :
... elles m'annoncent que l'état sanitaire de cette ville et de Lyon est des plus satisfaisant. (Stendhal, Correspondance, t. VIII, p. 14)
La situation était des plus embarrassante (Duhamel, Maîtres, p 260)
Cette version de l'incident me parut des plus vraisemblable (Romains, dans le Figaro littéraire, 21 nov. 1959)
Le gros public s'étonne toujours qu'un homme, sur un point, puisse être extravagant, et sur tous les autres des plus normal. (Montherlant, Carnets)


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> La règle, c'est le pluriel


Je ne dirais pas cela… Grevisse dit en fait que si _des plus_ était originellement superlatif relatif (_une vie *des plus* nobles = une vie *parmi les plus* nobles_ → accord au pluriel), il sert aujourd'hui à exprimer un haut degré (_une vie *des plus* noble = une vie *très* noble_  → accord avec le nom auquel il se rapporte).

En bref, les deux accords sont corrects et se justifient grammaticalement.


----------



## Aoyama

Que voilà une bonne nouvelle qui nous met tous d'accord.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_[Je réactualise ce fil depuis un récent sujet en double.]_

Tous d’accord, non pas, parce que d’une part la plupart des participants penchent pour le pluriel et parce que d’autre part il est on ne peut plus clair - et certainement pas « *des plus clair » - que la BDL, l’Académie et le TLF_i_ ne suivent pas Grevisse.

Et comme je les comprends, car en suivant Grevisse qui justifie l’accord au singulier en invoquant que _des plus_ n’équivaudrait qu’à un_ haut degrés_, je devrais pouvoir dire et écrire que _cette plaisanterie de grammairien est *des plus bonnes_. Vous avez ici la démonstration que dans _des plus_ en aucun cas on ne peut occulter _plus_, c’est-à-dire l’idée de comparaison. Avec _des plus_, la comparaison devient parfois implicite, mais elle demeure.

Ce sens donné à _des plus_ de « très (l’Académie et le TLF_i_), extrêmement (la BDL), énormément (l’Académie), le haut degré (Grevisse) » n’a pas d’autre source que la comparaison « parmi les plus » : si l’on tait, si l’on tue,  le sens premier, on tue le sens second ; c’est totalement illégitime ; c’est  un parricide. Stendhal m’étonne beaucoup à côté des trois Brutus (message #24 d’Anne).

L’Académie 9e édition , II, 2 :


> _Des plus_, suivi d'un adjectif au pluriel. Très, énormément. _Ce personnage est des plus farfelus. Cette affaire est des plus banales_. L'adjectif se rencontre au singulier lorsque le sujet est un pronom neutre ou un infinitif. _Cela est des plus vraisemblable. Se conduire ainsi me semble des plus cavalier_.


Le TLF_i_ à la fin du I, B, 1 :


> − _Des plus_ + adjectif, littéraire, superlatif absolu. Parmi les plus, très. _Un personnage secondaire et des plus effacés_ (Milosz, _Amour. init._, 1910, page 7).


La BDL :


> Conformément à l’usage moderne, après _des plus, des moins, des mieux_, l’adjectif ou le participe passé qui se rapporte à un nom est toujours au pluriel et s’accorde en genre avec ce nom. Le pluriel s’explique par le fait que ces expressions signifient « parmi les plus », « parmi les moins » et « parmi les mieux ».





> Lorsque l’adjectif ou le participe se rapporte à un pronom neutre, à un verbe à l'infinitif ou à toute une proposition, il reste invariable.


Les trois exemples que donne la BDL au singulier (_cela lui était des plus difficile_ (c’est-à-dire : extrêmement difficile) ; _dans ces circonstances, voyager lui est des plus pénible_ ; _il lui est des moins facile d’y croire._) n’ont pour moi rien de convaincant, puisque jamais je ne pourrais dire _*c’est des plus beau_, à mon avis un substitut fautif à _c’est on ne peut plus beau_.
Il pourrait certes m’échapper à l’oral de dire que _faire une promesse de mariage à deux  femmes est des plus déloyal_, je ne pourrais certes jamais accorder au pluriel, mais je me reprendrais certainement et renoncerais à _des plus_. La langue a ses limites.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> la BDL, l’Académie et le TLF_i_ ne suivent pas Grevisse.


D'accord pour la BDL et l'Académie, mais le TLFi n'a en fait aucun avis sur la question. Il se borne à citer un exemple où le pluriel est employé, mais il ne fait aucune recommandation. Par ailleurs, Grevisse ne prend pas partie pour le singulier ; il ne fait que remarquer cet usage. Il ne le condamne certes pas, mais il ne le recommande pas non plus. Il ajoute d'ailleurs que « le pluriel reste cependant très fréquent et très correct ».



> je devrais pouvoir dire et écrire que _cette plaisanterie de grammairien est *des plus bonnes_.


Certes pas au pluriel, mais oui au singulier : _des plus bonn*e*_.  Peut-être ce tour vous choque-t-il, mais il se rencontre et il n'a rien de répréhensible. Dans ce cas précis, je serais certes davantage porté à employer le comparatif synthétique _meilleures_, mais je ne condamnerais pas pour autant _des plus bonne_.



> si l’on tait, si l’on tue, le sens premier, on tue le sens second ; c’est totalement illégitime ; c’est un parricide


Nombre d'expressions courantes ont aujourd'hui perdu leur attache au sens premier, au gré de l'évolution de la langue. Je n'y vois rien d'illégitime.



> Les trois exemples que donne la BDL au singulier (_cela lui était des plus difficile_ (c’est-à-dire : extrêmement difficile) ; _dans ces circonstances, voyager lui est des plus pénible_ ; _il lui est des moins facile d’y croire._) n’ont pour moi rien de convaincant, puisque jamais je ne pourrais dire _*c’est des plus beau_, à mon avis un substitut fautif à _c’est on ne peut plus beau_.
> Il pourrait certes m’échapper à l’oral de dire que _faire une promesse de mariage à deux femmes est des plus déloyal_, je ne pourrais certes jamais accorder au pluriel, mais je me reprendrais certainement et renoncerais à _des plus_. La langue a ses limites.


Vous avez donc contre vous, et la BDL, et l'Académie, et Grevisse, puisque toutes ces sources entérinent ce tour avec un neutre ou un infinitif pour sujet. C'est d'ailleurs à mon avis autant d'eau ajoutée au moulin du singulier pour le cas général, mais peut-être est-ce là justement la raison qui vous rend ce tour si déplaisant…  Vous dites que la langue a ses limites, mais dans ce cas précis, c'est vous-même qui vous en imposez.


----------



## Nanon

Sans condamner, je me garderais bien de recommander d'employer _des plus bonne(s)_, préférant pour le comparatif synthétique dans ce cas. Et je ferais exactement ce que Capello a fait spontanément, à savoir mettre _meilleures _au pluriel.
Je ne suis pas en mesure d'expliquer pourquoi, sinon par l'usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela s'explique en fait aisément : soit _des plus_ est considéré comme un haut degré, auquel cas on utilise l'adjectif singulier (accordé avec le substantif exprimé) précédé de _des plus_ (_une plaisanterie des plus bonne_ = _une plaisanterie très bonne_), soit il s'agit d'un comparatif, auquel cas le sens est _parmi *les* *plus bonne*s*_, sauf que le comparatif de _bonnes_ n'est pas _*plus bonnes_, mais _meilleures_…


----------



## irene_adler

Expliquez-moi l'accord de l'adjectif "singulière" dans la phrase suivante: "J'obéis immédiatement à ce que je considérais toutefois comme une invitation des plus singulières."


----------



## Yendred

_singulières _s'accorde avec _invitations_ qui est sous-entendu dans l'expression "_des plus_".
"_une invitation des plus singulières_" est synonyme de "_une invitation faisant partie des plus singulières invitations_".


----------



## Bezoard

"singulières" prend le genre de "invitation", donc "féminin", et se met (généralement) au pluriel à cause de "des plus".
_Une invitation parmi les plus singulières invitations._
Je suppose qu'il doit déjà y avoir des fils sur cette question. Dans l'attente, voici un petit résumé :
L'accord de l'adjectif avec <em>des plus, des moins, des mieux</em> - La conjugaison.fr


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord en genre est en effet inévitable, mais pour l'accord en nombre, on a le choix comme dit plus haut dans ce fil.

_une invitation des plus singulièr*es*_  (accord avec le substantif complété : _des plus_ = _parmi [les invitations qui sont] les plus_)
_une invitation des plus singulièr*e*_  (accord avec le substantif exprimé : _des plus_ = _très_)


----------

